# Problème d'installation NTFS-3G



## mikado_sam (28 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Equipé d'un MacBook avec Mac Os 10.5.8 , je souhaiterai utiliser un DDE 1TB formater en NTFS donc je ne peut que le lire avec mon Mac. Je ne souhaite pas le formater en FAT32 car je l'utilise également sur un PC.

Si je le formate cependant en HFS es-que je pourrai lire et écrire sur PC sans besoin de quelconques logiciels ? La vitesse de copie en sera t-elle altérer sur PC ?

Mon besoin étant de pouvoir cependant écrire sur le DDE à partir de mon mac, je pensai installer NTFS-3g mais je rencontre des difficultés dès le début de l'installation.
Je pensai ce logiciel gratuit mais il me demande un code de licence que je n'ai pas évidement.

Alors ma question est : Auriez vous un lien ou ce logiciel est vraiment gratuit ? et quel démarche doit je suivre pour effectué une bonne installe.

Le logiciel ne va t- il pas trop ralentir la vitesse d'écriture de mon mac sur le DDE et à l'inverse ?

Bon ça fait déjà beaucoup de questions donc je m'arrête là.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Erravid (28 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir !

Si ton disque dur est en HFS, tu ne pourras plus le lire sous Windows sans l'aide de logiciels tiers (MacDrive, Paragon HFS for Windows qui donne des licences gratuites en ce moment : http://www.paragon-software.com/home/hfs-windows/ par exemple)

À partir de OS X, pour pouvoir écrire dans de bonnes conditions, Paragon propose l'inverse également, NTFS for Mac OS X, mais qui est payant.

Navré de ne pouvoir t'aider pour NTFS-3g mais je ne connais pas !


----------



## mikado_sam (28 Avril 2010)

Bien il me semble que c'est la même chose que NTFS for Mac sauf que c'est soit en trial 15jours soit sous licence... ce qui m'embête un peu.

Je vient cependant de faire de petits essais, je viens de transférer un dossier de films d'un seul tenant totalisant 6,80Go

Du mac à mon DD portable de 250Go formater en Fat32 ça prend 5 minutes
Dans le sens inverse du DD au mac c'est encore un peu plus rapide un peu moins de 4 minutes.

Du Mac à mon DDE de 1,5 TB formater par défaut Tuxera NTFS (ce format permet écriture et lecture) contrairement à un simple format NTFS, c'est finalement un NTFS revu et corriger pour accepter l'écriture d'un mac, je vient de me rendre compte je vient de l'acquérir celui ci (pratique).
Le transfert du dossier prend 11 minute il est cependant 2 fois plus long que sur le format FAT32.
Et dans le sens inverse il ne prend plus que 5 minutes il est donc plus rapide à transférer c'est donner qu'a les enregistrer.

Du disque Dur 1,5Tb NTFS tuxera vers le DD 250Go FAT32 toujours pour le même dossier il prend 5 minutes également.
Et dans le sens inverse du DD 250 Go vers le 1,5 Tb format NTFS tuexera, il prend une 10 minutes

Conclusion, il se vaut dans tous les sens sauf pour transfère du mac vers NTFS (Tuxera) ou du FAT 32 vers NTFS où là il est 2 fois plus long.
Maintenant reste à savoir comment réagissent les transferts sur PC vers ces deux types de format avec le même type de dossier. Je suppose que PC vers NTFS doit être plus rapide mais qu'en ai t-il sur FAT 32 ?


Du coup la question qui se pose à moi c'est; ne ferrai je pas mieux de de basculer mon 1,5 TB en format FAT 32 plutôt que le NTFS ? Cela ne va t-il pas compromettre la vitesse de transfert sur PC ?
Et si je je format en FAT 32 pourrai par la suite le reformater avec NTFS tuxera ?

Enfin tout ceci est intéressant mais ne règle pas le soucis du disque dur de 1TB qui est lui est sur un simple NTFS juste lisible sur mon Mac et sur lequel je ne peut écrire.
Si le PC accepte bien le format FAT32 sans ralentissement de transfère dans ce cas je le reformate en FAT32. Mais il ne faudrait pas que sa pénalise  le taux de transfert et j'ai lu que l'on était limité dans la taille des fichier à 4 ou 5Go sur FAT 32 mais là je n'ai eu aucun problème avec mais 7Go peut-être que cette limite s'applique seulement de PC à FAT32...?

Qu'en pensez vous ???


----------



## Maekhong (28 Avril 2010)

As-tu essayé à partir de ce lien ? http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/NTFS-3G.html

Il nécessite macfuse. http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/

J'ai installé tout çà il y a pas mal de temps et ça marchait impec, je ne l'utilise plus car je n'ai plus de disques formatés pour Windows en ce moment.


----------



## mikado_sam (28 Avril 2010)

Alors je m'aperçois que je vous ai dit des bêtises il m'indiquai Tuxera NTFS suite à l'installation du NTFS 3G mais cependant je n'avais pas pousser l'installe à terme vu qu'il me demande de choisir la version trial ou de rentrer le code licence. Mais il avait fait l'installe de mac fuse automatiquement.

Je vient de valider par contre la version que tu m'a proposé avec ton lien l'installe à aboutit.

Je vient de faire le teste suivant, transfert toujours du même dossier de 6,80 Go de mon disque dur 250 G0 vers le PC sous XP il lui à fallut 15 minutes.
Et à l'inverse transfert du PC vers le disque dur en FAT 32 il lui à fallut un peu de moins de 6 minutes

Récupérer des donnés de disque dur en FAT 32 semble bien fastidieux 3 fois plus long que le taux de transfert moyen constaté jusqu'à présent.


----------



## Erravid (28 Avril 2010)

mikado_sam a dit:


> et j'ai lu que l'on était limité dans la taille des fichier à 4 ou 5Go sur FAT 32 mais là je n'ai eu aucun problème avec mais 7Go peut-être que cette limite s'applique seulement de PC à FAT32...?



C'est bien le FAT32 (peu importe le système d'exploitation après, Windows ou OS X) qui limite les fichiers à 4 Go. Donc si tu mets ton disque dur en FAT32, tu ne pourras plus copier des fichiers supérieurs à 4 Go dessus.

NTFS for Mac de Paragon est réputé pour avoir un très bon taux de transfert, il y a une démo sur leur site.


----------



## mikado_sam (28 Avril 2010)

Je vient de faire un dernier test, transfert toujours du même dossier de 6,80 Go de mon disque dur 1,5 T0 vers le PC sous XP il lui à fallut 15 minutes.
Et à l'inverse transfert du PC vers ce disque dur formater en NTFS, il lui à fallut un peu plus de 5 minutes

Bilan avec le PC, que je transfert dans un sens comme dans l'autre le temps est le même que le disque dur soit formater FAT32 ou NTFS assez curieux d'ailleurs... et surtout pour récupérer les donner du disque dur externe, es dû au faite que le PC soit assez charger ?


Pour te répondre Errawid, tu me parle de transfert limiter à 5Go pour les fichier.

Moi j'ai transférer un dossier de 7Go sans problème mais on est bien d'accord on parle de dossier.

Mais j'avoue ne pas avoir la nécessiter pour le moment de transférer un fichier plus conséquent que 5 Go Type film ou musique...

Moi je trouve que ça voir même qu'il est plus rapide en FAT 32.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2010)

mikado_sam a dit:


> Pour te répondre Errawid, tu me parle de transfert limiter à 5Go pour les fichier.
> 
> Moi j'ai transférer un dossier de 7Go sans problème mais on est bien d'accord on parle de dossier.
> 
> ...



Il te parle de *4* Go, pas 5, et 4 Go par fichier, car c'est la limite de taille pour un fichier en FAT32. A partir du moment où cette limitation du FAT32 n'est pas un problème, il reste la solution la plus simple et la plus efficace pour des échanges Mac/PC via un disque externe.

Sinon, l'ensemble des solutions connues (de nous) à ce jour est résumé dans ce topic unique en tête du forum !


----------

